# Table saw Safety Video 5-17-22 by Stumpy Nubs



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Posted On You Tube, I found this video today, and watched it. I liked it enough and agreed with it to the extent I thought it was worth posting here. It discusses a lot of my own safety tips and advice from crosscutting to ripping and using pushers and splitters. Hoping it will benefit all who watch it!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

So, all you folks don't need to know the 10 dangerous things you may be doing or have done on your table saw? WOW! 
When I visited the saw mill 3 days ago, I told the guy I got my first table saw about 60 years ago, and the first thing he did was look to see if I had all 10 fingers!
Which I do, and there's are good reasons for that, I use a variety of pushers and push sticks and my splitter is reinstalled on the saws. 
Common sense does play a significant role as well. Proper work support is important. I could go on, but just watch the video instead.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is tough when you have to pump your own tires.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

a few days ago I talked to a lady of my senior age who used to help her finish carpenter father in his woodshop. As a young girl (very young) she would be the infeed "rollfer" (or outfeed) by holding the plywood on top of her head and walking with it as it passed over the table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

FrankC said:


> It is tough when you have to pump your own tires.


I used to hand pump them before I got a 12 volt compressor, so yeah. The battery and compressor get kinda heavy on my 10 speed though. You got any ideas, Frank?


----------



## Rick Christopherson (Jun 27, 2016)

The author seems to have forgotten that he has a Unifence.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I give the guys credit that are in the saw everyday for a job.

I know guys that aren't exactly safe on tools and still have all 10 fingers

There's a different between a guy using a saw here and there a month compared to a guy/gal using one everyday for a living..

It's good if your not confident on a saw and still watching videos. Nothing wrong with learning..


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

All you old farts who are poo-pooing the video … start thinking like a 20-something who gets all his common sense and real world knowledge from youtube and tiktok.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not that old...I've only been out of the game 2 years..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rick Christopherson said:


> The author seems to have forgotten that he has a Unifence.


I don't know what brand of saw that is but, (it may be a Harvey in the You Tube show more items "made possible by Harvey")) he does use a aluminum extrusion which appears to be attached to the OEM fence, for a high and low rail like a Unifence, from what I can tell? I'm not sure what bearing that fence has on the general advice given in the video. Most fences are 2 1/2" to 3" tall, so pretty much the same.

Hey, it's a table saw SAFETY video, and if you get anything from it, that's great! If you have nothing to add, say nothing about it and move on.
I posted it to INFORM and I had no say in it's content. If you don't like it, post a comment on You Tube, not here.

Pumping your own tires?
What that got to do with table saw safety?
That's why my reply was sarcastic and tongue in cheek in case that wasn't obvious.
It's a decent video, so let's not send the thread SOUTH by making "off topic" comments. Thanks.


----------



## Rick Christopherson (Jun 27, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> Hey, it's a table saw SAFETY video, and if you get anything from it, that's great! If you have nothing to add, say nothing about it and move on.


No need to get defensive. A Unifence (and whatever his clone is) has some special features that applied directly to his tips, yet he failed to acknowledge them.

Tip #1: If you wrap your fingers around the back side of the aluminum extrusion, they can't get drawn into the blade, and his tenon cut becomes perfectly safe.
Tip #6: You don't need a flimsily attached stop block when your fence itself can be retracted to lie ahead of the blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rick Christopherson said:


> No need to get defensive. A Unifence (and whatever his clone is) has some special features that applied directly to his tips, yet he failed to acknowledge them.
> 
> Tip #1: If you wrap your fingers around the back side of the aluminum extrusion, they can't get drawn into the blade, and his tenon cut becomes perfectly safe.
> Tip #6: You don't need a flimsily attached stop block when your fence itself can be retracted to lie ahead of the blade.


I own three Unifences so I know how they can be adjusted for the points you make. 
I don't know if his "clone" will adjust in that same manner and if not, that's possibly why he didn't mention it?
Clamping a stop block to a Unifence would require some creative methods, since the triangular shaped or tapered "T" head is right where you would place the clamp.
A magnetic hold down would be a good choice in that case. OR a removeable block you drop down on the table and against the fence. The block could have a rare earth magnet at the bottom that would keep it in place against the fence, no clamp required.


----------

